# Formula RC Tune Bremsbeläge



## Geestraider (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute 
Habe mir kürzlich ein AMS 120 SL 29 zugelegt.
Jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach Ersatzbremsbelägen, konnte aber keine für die Formula RC Tune finden ?!
Und auf der Formula Homepage ist die RC Tune garnicht vorhanden (?)
Optisch sieht die RC Tune der R0 sehr ähnlich.
Ich vermute das die Beläge der The One, R1, RX passen sollten.
Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Vincy (24. Februar 2013)

Ist eine OEM-Version. Mußt schaun, welcher Bremssattel es da ist. Sieht eher nach RX 2013 aus. Eine RO ist es mit Sicherheit nicht, da keine Ovalkolben.
http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-120-sl-29/
http://www.formula-italy.com/de/product/rx/48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (24. Februar 2013)

frage mich wieso die RC Tune nicht auf der formula homepage zu finden ist, odet ist das eine spezielle cube version!
aber stimmt, sieht eher aus wie ne RX mit TFRA.
die frage ist ja nur welche beläge passen 
vielleicht meldet sich die tage ja mal ein cube-mitarbeiter und bringt licht ins dunkel 
ober sind die verbauten beläge so verschleißfest dass sie ein komplettes bikeleben halten


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (24. Februar 2013)

RCtune ist schlichtweg eine rx mit extra Logo für Cube.nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Beläge passen alle, außer die der oro.


----------



## Geestraider (24. Februar 2013)

thx...habe mir sowas schon fast gedacht, aber bevor ich unnötig kohle ausm fenster schmeiße frage ich lieber nach


----------



## cytrax (24. Februar 2013)

Mach doch mal ein Foto vom Bremssattel.


----------

